# 2012 Bumper Cover



## Doxoon (Apr 6, 2020)

Hello, my name is Jarren, I just joined. I have a 2012 Nissan Sentra Base model with a 2.0L.. I bought a bumper from a guy who said the year was 2007-2012 bumper.... All in all it fits but guess what?!? Not the grille. Does anyone have any suggestions or possibly how i can tell either the year, trim, or something so I can get a proper fitting grille?


----------



## Doxoon (Apr 6, 2020)

My grille has a slight V shaped and this bumper that i bought does not which makes the grille not fit.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There were three bumper covers for the 2012 Sentra, so you probably got the wrong one for your trim.

Base and S trims took Nissan P/N 62022-ZT51J and was available 2010-2012.
SL trim was P/N 62022-ZT50J and was available 2010-2012.
SR, FE+ and SR FE+ trims were P/N 62022-ET80J were available 2007-2012. 

There were two grilles for the 2012 Sentra:

Base, S and SL trims took P/N 62070-ZT50A 
SR, FE+ and SR FE+ trims took P/N 62070-ZE90B 

So, it sounds like you got the wrong cover and either need to get a bumper cover for a 2010-2012 Base or S trim Sentra or a grille from a 2007-2012 SR, FE+ or an SE FE+ trim Sentra.


----------



## Doxoon (Apr 6, 2020)

Thank you very much


----------

